# air cadet program overhaul



## lone bugler (4 Jun 2008)

anyone have some insight and info on the air cadet program overhaul? # 1. and 3. have been confirmed and #2 quite possible, anyone know any other aspects of this overhaul? one more question is it just the air side or is Cadets Canada going through a revamp?

1. basic will be changed to "general training" , it will introduce music, physical fitness, aerospace, aerodrome facilities and other topics to all cadets, it will also be more relaxed during night time to allow more "social" learning 

2. there are plans to merge ITIC and ITLC to a junior leadership course

3. alot of POs will be renamed in the training plan, alot more of the training will be optional to be flexible to less funded squadrons


----------



## rwgill (4 Jun 2008)

Have a look at the Air Cadet Program Update for yourself

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/CPU/ACRCCP801PG001_E070101A%20Reduced.pdf


----------



## lone bugler (4 Jun 2008)

thank alot, wow this sure looks good, but ofcourse everything sounds good on paper, It's kind of weird how they split things like physical fitness into even smaller parts and when i saw "leadership" as one of the POs I just burst out laughing, but I guess calling it "followership" would be kinda weird


----------

